# Tube Removal without Anesthesia



## SUEV (May 15, 2008)

If tubes are removed without difficulty in the office using the operating microscope, what code does everyone recommend using?  In another thread, 69210 was recommended but someone else said that the tubes are not considered "foreign bodies" so wouldn't be appropriate.  Should I just code an E/M w/92504 or can someone recommend something better?  Thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 18, 2008)

SUEV said:


> If tubes are removed without difficulty in the office using the operating microscope, what code does everyone recommend using? In another thread, 69210 was recommended but someone else said that the tubes are not considered "foreign bodies" so wouldn't be appropriate. Should I just code an E/M w/92504 or can someone recommend something better? Thanks


 

I will get back to you tommorow at the office, I know there is a code.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 19, 2008)

69200 with DX code 385.83 retained PE tube.


----------



## SUEV (May 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 20, 2008)

Your Welcome


----------



## peglmrohen (Jun 10, 2008)

It is not considered a foreign body because it was placed for a reason.  You are correct in billing an E/M and 92504 if it was used to remove the tube.


----------



## mbort (Jun 10, 2008)

per the CPT crosscoder....for removal of tubes (69424), the diagnosis code 385.83   Retained foreign body middle ear   is one of the recommended diagnoses, therefore I disagree with the statements that indicate that the tubes themselves are not foreign bodies.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 12, 2008)

So do I, Technically the tubes are foreign bodies.


----------

